

Ask HN: How to be successfully funded and deliver on time with KickStarter? - rblion

Anyone become successfully funded AND deliver on time? Please share your experience. I want our team to be one that lives up to our promise.
======
wikwocket
How to be successful and how to deliver once successful are two very different
questions, and with answer sets that may or may not play nicely together!

As for delivery, as a frequent backer I have seen a correlation between
industry expertise and delivering on time.

For example, for those publishing a board game, the ones who delivered most-
on-time are those who understand the process of design, playtesting, editing,
getting a printer, getting/revising/approving proofs, dealing with shipment
and customs, etc. Those who are naive to these things may still deliver, but
get stuck dealing with details.

